# Hopper Tuner question. How many?



## ziggy12 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm currently with Time Warner (used to be Insight) )and have 3 TV's all with a DVR and whole house setup. That is a DVR on each TV with 2 tuners and a storage device that all shows are kept that can be accessed from any of the DVR's. This setup gives me 6 tuners. I have 3 teenage kids so the TV's get used a bunch and we record quit a bit from the non prime time networks. I was looking at dish with the hopper and 2 joeys but from what i under stand that would be 3 tuners that can be used. So if it's not recodring the 4 prime time shows i can only use three tuners to watch or record live tv? That would mean i would be giving up 3 tuners going to dish? I'm just hunting for info before i make any decisions. Am i wrong in my assumption?


Thanks


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

With a Hopper and a Super Joey you can have 5 tuners, 6 if you add OTA.


----------



## ziggy12 (Feb 18, 2014)

Does anyone know when they will be availble? Dish tells me they have no idea when i chatted with them.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

You could get two Hoppers and a joey, that would give you six tuners. Of course it would cost you an extra $5/mo over a Hopper/Joey/Joey set up, but twice as many tuners and twice as much hard-drive space just might be worth $5/mo IMO. Also looks like they do charge either $49 extra up front for an additional Hopper or $99 for an additional Hopper with Sling, of course if you have one with Sling and the whole thing is linked together anyway not sure why you'd need a 2nd one with Sling.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard if they are going to let people get a super Joey and two hoppers? That's be nice and very competitive to a genie and a two regular DVRs from DIRECTV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Has anyone heard if they are going to let people get a super Joey and two hoppers? That's be nice and very competitive to a genie and a two regular DVRs from DIRECTV.


I believe there is a wiring issue. The SuperJoey takes the place of the second Hopper in the wiring plan. It would be as if one had three Hoppers. (Which can be done, just not on one account. It isn't a supported installation.)


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

They are not allowing two Hoppers and a Super Joey, from lack of MoCA bandwidth. It was discussed at the CES.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... that's not to say something could change... I mean a year ago we didn't even know about SuperJoeys... but right now its either 2 Hoppers OR 1 Hopper + 1 Super Joey (when available) due to the limits of their configuration.

I would opt for the 2 Hoppers in that scenario, personally... and manage the timers on the other Hopper manually so as not to duplicate recordings I have on the other... whereas the Super Joey would be integral so you manage all 5 tuners in one place. I would rather sacrifice that convenience for the extra tuner.

Also, in case it helps... the auto-recording option for prime-time can be disabled... and those "big 4" channels always work on a single tuner 24/7... so if you are recording daytime soaps or syndicated programming outside of primetime on those "big 4" channels, you still only use the 1 tuner.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello,

As of Monday the Virtual Joey is available for LG 2013 Smart TV as of right now.

We do not have the exact date as to when the Super Joey will be release but I will provide our link explaining in more detail of what it can and will do; http://www.dish.com/technology/ces/?WT.svl=gsearch_results

Thanks


----------



## ziggy12 (Feb 18, 2014)

Mike H. 
If i went with dish now and got a hopper and 2 joeys will they let me upgrade one of the regular joeys to a super joey when they come available? If so how much more do you think it will cost over the regular one and do you think i will have to restart my 2 year contract? I know that's a bunch of questions and you may not have the info but i thought i would ask. I just want to know what i would be getting into before i make the leap. If i do this wrong the wife will kill me. 

Thanks


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

ziggy12,

It is hard to answer that question since they are not released yet. The best thing to do is when you signup and when they are released to message me and I will go over all available options to get you the Super Joey. 

We definitely do not want your wife mad at you; I was accidently in the dog house with my wife when I deleted her Good Wife's series from the Hopper w/Sling.

As more information comes available I will message this thread with any updates we can release to the public.

Thanks


----------



## ziggy12 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah... that's not to say something could change... I mean a year ago we didn't even know about SuperJoeys... but right now its either 2 Hoppers OR 1 Hopper + 1 Super Joey (when available) due to the limits of their configuration.
> 
> I would opt for the 2 Hoppers in that scenario, personally... and manage the timers on the other Hopper manually so as not to duplicate recordings I have on the other... whereas the Super Joey would be integral so you manage all 5 tuners in one place. I would rather sacrifice that convenience for the extra tuner.
> 
> Also, in case it helps... the auto-recording option for prime-time can be disabled... and those "big 4" channels always work on a single tuner 24/7... so if you are recording daytime soaps or syndicated programming outside of primetime on those "big 4" channels, you still only use the 1 tuner.


Ok. I agree, two hoppers would be better then IMHO, but ai assume it has a higher monthly cost than a super joey maybe? And I guess the unified timer setup can make a difference as well.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

James Long said:


> I believe there is a wiring issue. The SuperJoey takes the place of the second Hopper in the wiring plan. It would be as if one had three Hoppers. (Which can be done, just not on one account. It isn't a supported installation.)


I have four Hoppers on one account. It requires extra switches and the third and fourth Hopper had to be purchased.

As for the Super Joey, we don't know yet if it will work with two Hoppers as it's not yet released. The SJ would almost certainly have to be purchased and with the appropriate switches it can be done. Whether or not the MoCA bandwidth is there is yet to be seen.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Its been stated at Satguys that the SJ will not work with 2 Hoppers because there is not enough bandwidth.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Ok. I agree, two hoppers would be better then IMHO, but ai assume it has a higher monthly cost than a super joey maybe? And I guess the unified timer setup can make a difference as well.


It was hinted at CES that the Super Joey price would be between a Joey and a Hopper. Speculation is $10 a month. For me $2 more for a second Hopper is money better spent.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

thomasjk said:


> Its been stated at Satguys that the SJ will not work with 2 Hoppers because there is not enough bandwidth.


I'm not so sure that 2H/1SJ absolutely won't work. Keep in mind they also stated that 3+ Hoppers couldn't be connected together but I've been doing it for nearly two years now.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be fair... there's two things in play here:

1. What will work technically.

AND

2. What will Dish support.

Ex... Dish does NOT support having any other receivers connected or activated with a Hopper other than a 211 receiver... even though other receivers do technically work.

It may be possible to run 3 Hoppers and have some interconnectivity... but Dish is not supporting that. Some have said the current Joey works via ethernet but Dish does not support that.

So... even if it technically works, Dish may not support it in the field... so if you buy receivers and do it yourself, you would be on your own if you encounter problems.


----------

